# hair algae problem



## ChrisP (Nov 29, 2005)

Having just got rid of a bad BGA problem I have had for a while although now hair algae now has set in.

Tank is about 47 Gallons, I run 2.5WPG for 10 hours straight. I was dosing 3/4 teaspoon KNO3 3x a week but have now dropped it to 1/2 teaspoon I made this change about a week ago. Apart from that I dose 20ml trace 3x a week and thats it.

I run Co2 at 1bps although I am not sure of the exact concentration as I am terrible at reading the pH kit!:-? 

Any ideas? I am guessing from the similar thread below someone is going to say to increase the Co2?


----------



## copymaster (Jul 20, 2006)

Try Seachem Excel. It is not know as an algea killer but it works.
Use the searche function of this forum and you find out.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Plants need phosphates too, so you need to provide them. Try dosing about 1/8 tsp KH2PO4 three times a week. And, since you expect to see this, raise the CO2 bubble rate a little bit. Watch the fish for a few days to be sure they aren't suffering from the CO2, and if not, raise it a bit more. Keep doing that until you see signs that some fish aren't happy with it, then immediately drop it back a bit. You also have to manually clean out the algae. Adjusting fertilizers will not kill algae, but it can stop it from starting up again.


----------



## ChrisP (Nov 29, 2005)

I dont dose phosphate because I use tap water for my tank and find it contains sufficient amounts, I just tested the tank water now and I have 1ppm PO4.

I shall adjust the Co2 and keep removing as much of the algae as I can.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

What do you suppose the reason for having PO4 in the water is? Isn't it because the plants use it - absorb it - eat it? So, you change water, adding 1 ppm of PO4 in the process. That 1 ppm will drop much lower long before you change water again, and your plants will be PO4 starved as a result. If this is what you want to do, by all means go ahead with it, and enjoy the testing process. But, I'm willing to bet you will have better luck with plants and algae if you dose PO4.


----------



## ChrisP (Nov 29, 2005)

Right I see where your coming from, I shall invest in some PO4, I shall test the PO4 levels just before waterchange though just out of curiousitys sake though.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Good decision, but don't forget what curiosity did to the cat!!


----------

